# Medicatino management



## nkhoury (Nov 1, 2016)

anyone know what ICD-10 do I use for Medication management?


----------



## Rajesh1 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Medication management*

Hi,

 you are not specifies which medication is using, default its goes to ICD *Z79.899 Other long term (current) drug therapy*


----------

